# What are your other passions?



## sbp (Feb 7, 2010)

After my husband, children and family, my other passion is horses.

I have loved riding horses all of my life.  A few years ago, we had a very successful warmblood sporthorse breeding business.  After our stallion passed away, we made the difficult decision to stop breeding horses, for the forseeable future.  (I still have my hand in breeding with some friends, so I get my 'fix' of breeding)  
Now I have time to ride again.  I ride almost every day, and have trained my mare, who I have owned since birth, thru 2nd level in dressage.  Hopefully, I'll make it to Grand Prix (level of the Olympics) with Rianna (in my avatar), or as far as she'll take me. 
Here is a pic of my mare, Rianna 












What are your 'other' passions??


----------



## ewepootoo (Feb 9, 2010)

My lifelong passion has been collecting junk and turning it into useful items, mostly machinery such as antique metal working machines and tractors. I live on acres and have many to spare to store my future projects. I am currently building a tractor 2' high out of junk to drive under shearing sheds to remove the built up manure and this should be a small money spinner in my approaching retirement/redundancy. For many years I rode my old broken down daisy cutter through the great dividing ranges camping under the stars but she was not a patch on your beaut hayburner sbp. Steve


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 9, 2010)

Writing is my biggest passion of all. I'm working on a novel that I would like to have completed before this time next year, but we shall see. 

Next is sewing. I've been doing it most of my life so I can pretty much figure out how to sew just about anything if I stare at it long enough. Now how to combine sewing and soaping.


----------



## donniej (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been an avid motorcyclist for most of my life.  I've owned many motorcycles and scooters, American, Japaneese and Italian and even raced a few seasons.  Here's me with my Dad from a winter ride we both did a couple years ago.







I'm also big into antiques, especially antique machinery.  Here's a picture of a 1923 Erie steam shovel I found in a field on the edge of Philadelphia.  It's now under restoration by a local museum.


----------



## TessC (Feb 10, 2010)

Homeschooling!

 Stop backing away, I'm not one of _those_ homeschoolers! I don't push it on anyone, nor do I think that it's the right choice for every child or every situation, it's just what's best for us.   


My biggest passion is my son's education, though. I spend hours and hours looking for new and interesting things to cover, and we're frequent flyers at our local library. We're currently covering Egypt (again) in History and I have some of these molds on order, we're going to build a pyramid and temple. We've checked out a ton of books on Egypt, we've made a simple date candy from a recipe that's supposed to be authentic, and we'll be making our own Senet game board in a week or two and learning to play. Next up are the Hittites, Myceneans, Assyrians, and so on.

 We're also nuts for Science, all sorts of interesting experiments to try. =D He's fascinated by malaria, I have no idea why he latched onto that but that's currently what he wants to do when he grows up, he wants to cure it. This is his malaria video on Youtube, lol:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s8nK3e4ZyM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s8nK3e4ZyM[/ame]

Between the academics, the art classes I signed him up for since I'm no artist, and making sure that he has plenty of time playing outside and spending time with other kids, it's pretty much a full time job, but I absolutely love it and he's doing great!

Anyway, that's one of my non-soap passions.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2010)

I stage manage our local children's theater company. I dip my finger in sets, costume & make-up too. There are only 2 productions a year, but we put in about 20 hours a week for about 8 weeks straight getting the productions ready. This spring's auditions are running late & I am Jones-ing!


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 13, 2010)

Playing the Sims 3, extreme couponing i.e. getting stuff for free, and homeschooling.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, we've just started but I think this is about to blow up into a huge thing for us...

Saltwater aquariums.

My husband has been reading and reading for the past few months, everything he can about reef tanks.. he just set up his very first pico reef tank with live rock and sand and is very excited about everything to do with saltwater tanks. 
I wasn't super interested at first but it is really growing on me, seeing the neat little starfish and feather dusters that came in on our live rock, it's really fascinating to just watch! So I have begun to collect pieces here and there to start my own little tank (it'll be a very long process).

So we currently have one freshwater and one saltwater tank in our home. With many more on the way. lol

(I love TS3, too, Zeno ... spend a lot of time designing houses and have been doing it for YEARS and I'm still no good!   Working on my Legacy challenge right now...!)


----------



## IanT (Feb 13, 2010)

Surfing and anything beach related, Cooking, Therapeutic Massage & Bodywork, Energy Healing, Meditation, Contemplation, Reading, Research.... (my problem is focusing on one thing at once and not a million things at once... my brain tends to work in floods lol)







(the thumbnail doesnt do this photo justice... ya gotta click it ... trust me


----------



## Bigmoose (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a softball playing nut.  I played on 3 teams last summer and sub on one other.  I pitch over 90% of the time and hit to the opposite field even more.  My kids gave me the orange spikes.





Bruce


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 14, 2010)

I love working with wood and building things.  I'm working on an island for my kitchen using a brand new discarded vanity from a construction project I recently finished.  I also love to cook, and I love gardening.  My brother and I are planning a garden for this spring/summer, and he's going to bring a hive of bees too.  It may sound silly, but I love stones-crystals and otherwise.  I have a beautiful collection that started when my daddy was still alive.


----------



## IanT (Feb 15, 2010)

tamarajane said:
			
		

> I love working with wood and building things.  I'm working on an island for my kitchen using a brand new discarded vanity from a construction project I recently finished.  I also love to cook, and I love gardening.  My brother and I are planning a garden for this spring/summer, and he's going to bring a hive of bees too.  It may sound silly, but I love stones-crystals and otherwise.  I have a beautiful collection that started when my daddy was still alive.



I love stones/crystals too!!! my dad used to quiz me on them and make sure I knew their names and how they were formed  

I love crystals... I sleep next to a huge selenite pillar and amethyst cluster 

and I always carry amethyst wherever I go.. I love it...


sbp....that is a most beautiful horse...oh how I miss riding!! 


donnie- which bike is yours!?!?! right/left?! dude i wouldnt know that thing was a steamshovel if i stumbled over it lol

moose- im seriously diggin those shoes


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 15, 2010)

Great question...............I love bears and was a big collector pre children I still browse the artist websites and Boyds site. I love to cook and have a huge collection of cookbooks which I read like magazines LOL. I did garden a lot back in NZ but it is way too hot here and my garden is a more sustainable type now............how I miss my roses!!!!!
I would LOVE to get into the Sims3 but have held the reigns back on that one as that would be the end of cooked meals and housework LOL.
Then my new passion/interest is my etsy store............Working on lots of soaps to list and haven't had a sale yet but totally hooked on it all LOL. Oh to get a good little store going would just be the bees knees!!!!


----------



## Chay (Feb 15, 2010)

Naturopathy is my passion, soapmaking being a natural part of it. Massage, energy work, gem therapy, herbs.... 



			
				IanT said:
			
		

> I love crystals... I sleep next to a huge selenite pillar and amethyst cluster
> 
> and I always carry amethyst wherever I go.. I love it...


Great choices Ian, I have a large selenite and a rose quartz next to my bed. I carry around fluorite.


----------



## Woodi (Feb 15, 2010)

I feed wildlife, mainly so I can get close and get them to trust me. So far only deer and racoons, but even found that I could touch insects of all kinds, not afraid at all. (not poisonous ones though). Then photographing nature....just love it, especially if I can show others how beautiful the natural world can be.

Painting on wood.....used to do whimsical santas from pine tree branches. They sold like hotcakes.

and lately: rustic bread baking. I'm addicted. Learned from a video on Youtube.....a man named Lahey, I believe.

I also seem to have a thing for Buddhist monks and nuns, can't seem to stay away....love bringing them meals; they are SO appreciative.

and meditating....and yoga. 

oh, and my three stray cats...each one unique and wonderful. Introducing: Friendly, Abe, and Elsie


----------



## IanT (Feb 15, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Great question...............I love bears and was a big collector pre children I still browse the artist websites and Boyds site. I love to cook and have a huge collection of cookbooks which I read like magazines LOL. I did garden a lot back in NZ but it is way too hot here and my garden is a more sustainable type now............how I miss my roses!!!!!
> I would LOVE to get into the Sims3 but have held the reigns back on that one as that would be the end of cooked meals and housework LOL.
> Then my new passion/interest is my etsy store............Working on lots of soaps to list and haven't had a sale yet but totally hooked on it all LOL. Oh to get a good little store going would just be the bees knees!!!!



AND THE CATS PAJAMAS!!! (sorry had to say that lol)



> Naturopathy is my passion, soapmaking being a natural part of it. Massage, energy work, gem therapy, herbs....
> 
> IanT wrote:
> 
> ...



I looove rose quartz too, ive got a palm sized one i keep in my car, but I want to bring it inside (my girl gets on my arse about what she feels is "clutter" though...)... I think it represents grounding energy for the heart? I dont remember what else (interject please!!).. and what are fluorite's properties again?? I want to be able to get to the point where I can recall these off of my head.. soon enough  much study....

I want to go back for Naturopathy and Acupuncture ... thats another thing thats in the works... Ive got my iron in so many fires though, right now Im taking courses for computer programming, another thing Ive always wanted to learn lol

Woodi- Im right there with you on the wildlife, I used to get so close to deer up in NY, hunt them (with my camera of course) and take such beautiful pics.. I love the little intricacies of animals communications with us...its all about body language, I think we have lost that through the centuries, but its something I wish to regain, to be able to communicate with animals, because when you look at it...we are all just animals, though we humans have put ourselves on a pedestal due to "higher" knowledge... I think when it boils down to it, we are all the same!

I love artisan breads too, Im obsessed with good bread, and only recently have started making my own...nothing beats hot fresh focaccia or ciabatta...mmmm tasty!... have you ever checked out thefreshloaf.com?

if not, check it out... you will love it...its been a great source of knowledge for me as Ive been able to post my recipes on their forums and pics of the results, and get feedback as to what I screw up and how to improve etc... its AWESOME!!!


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 16, 2010)

Since there are crystal lover here, check this out.  It's amazing!
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... tals-cave/


----------



## Chay (Feb 16, 2010)

That would be an incredible place to meditate or take a spiritual journey. Truly one of natures cathedrals.


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 16, 2010)

It's beautiful!  I read about it and the temp stays at around 110+ degrees.  The article said people can only stay in there 15-20 minutes.  It's so humid your sweat doesn't cool you.  It also said the longest crystal was 37.5 feet long!  :shock:  There was a program on NatGeo about it.  I wanted to record it but didn't catch it in time.


----------



## IanT (Feb 16, 2010)

tamarajane said:
			
		

> Since there are crystal lover here, check this out.  It's amazing!
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... tals-cave/





OMG its nuts before I clicked on the link I knew what it was....

I have wanted to visit that for the longest! and I agree with Chay, I definite candidate for a spiritual journey and meditation.... I dont care how hot it is... that is the most beuatiful and awe inspiring place I have yet to see in person... 

I think I read something about how it may be one of those energy vortex's too..

I have wanted to go there forever...


----------

